# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  No shed on Minox

## DuckingAngels

Hey guys. I have been using Minox foam for about five weeks now. Obviously I am aware that no visible results are to be expected yet, but I am curious as to why I have had no shedding whatsoever. I have only been applying the Minox to my hairline/temples which isn't actually recommended (although lots of anecdotal evidence suggests it works there) , so I wonder if this is the reason.

I have read lots of stories on here of people having horrific minox sheds, and most responses have been that shedding is a good thing- it means that the Minox is working. So does the fact that I have noticed practically no shedding whatsoever- potentially even less than pre minox use- mean that there is no point in me continuing to purchase Minox? Is the lack of shed in itself an indication that the Minox is having no effect? I am (potentially) at a very early stage of MPB and so it may well be that it is currently pointless to use Minox.

Any advice would be appreciated.

----------


## Bluefalcon109

Sometimes i feel its the blind leading the blind lmao. I've been using minox for about 4 weeks now. (since may 22nd) I've noticed a slight shed in the area that im applying it to. But the hair that im losing now looks strong and long, not those forsaken short and weakened thin hairs that are apparently a harbinger of a MPB like i used to. But that could be due to the finasteride i've also been using.

----------


## Tracy C

> Sometimes i feel its the blind leading the blind lmao.


 It is the blind leading the blind for the most part.  Many people on here do not have enough experience treating their own hair loss to be able to provide reliable advise to those who are new to treating hair loss.






> Hey guys. I have been using Minox foam for about five weeks now. Obviously I am aware that no visible results are to be expected yet, but I am curious as to why I have had no shedding whatsoever.


 Some people do not experience a shed.  Most people do but some people do not.

There is usually nothing a male can do about temple hair loss because this is a natural and normal male trait.  However, some males can regrow some of their temple hair with Minoxidil.  If the area you are applying the medicine is completely void of hair, continued use of the medicine in that area is not going to do you any good.  Minoxidil and Propecia are most helpful in the vertex and mid-anterior areas.

----------


## WarLord

> Hey guys. I have been using Minox foam for about five weeks now. Obviously I am aware that no visible results are to be expected yet, but I am curious as to why I have had no shedding whatsoever. I have only been applying the Minox to my hairline/temples which isn't actually recommended (although lots of anecdotal evidence suggests it works there) , so I wonder if this is the reason.
> 
> I have read lots of stories on here of people having horrific minox sheds, and most responses have been that shedding is a good thing- it means that the Minox is working. So does the fact that I have noticed practically no shedding whatsoever- potentially even less than pre minox use- mean that there is no point in me continuing to purchase Minox? Is the lack of shed in itself an indication that the Minox is having no effect? I am (potentially) at a very early stage of MPB and so it may well be that it is currently pointless to use Minox.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.


 Using minoxidil only in temples is improvident. The hair loss will continue uninterruptedly on other areas. When you start with minoxidil, you must apply it on the whole area that is normally affected by hair loss. 

You don't have to experience any shed on the low minoxidil concentrations. I have never experienced anything like this, even when I jumped from 2&#37; to 5%. However, I experienced a very depressive shed in my temples, after I switched from 5% to 15%. In fact, even 10% is too much for me. 

It is true that the success in temples is usually limited. I now experience a very encouraging regrowth in my slightly receding temples, on places that have been bald for 15-16 years. It is still premature to say, what a treatment is responsible for this, because I was using 10-15% minoxidil for 13 months (until mid-February 2012), and now I combine dermastamp + 6% minoxidil + Nizoral. In any case, you must combine as many treatments as possible, because the regrowth on these areas is difficult. 

After 4 months, it will be clear if your regime works or not. If it doesn't, I would recommend either switching to a higher minoxidil concentration or to finasteride. Or combining minoxidil with finasteride.

----------


## Tracy C

> After 4 months, it will be clear if your regime works or not. If it doesn't, I would recommend either switching to a higher minoxidil concentration...


 DuckingAngels,

It is in your best interest to ignore this recommendation.  The known risks of using those shady high concentrations of Minoxidil out weight the unproven benefits.  Stick to legitimate 5% concentrations.  Also, four months is not long enough to know how well Minoxidil is working for you.  At four months you only know _IF_ Minoxidil is working for you.  It takes 12 to 18 months to know how well Minoxidil is working for you.

----------


## DuckingAngels

Thanks for the advice Tracy. Would you recommend applying minox to areas that are currently showing no real signs of balding?

----------


## the_dude78

Another user of this board, I don't remember who, posted a link to this website once:

http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/medi...-on-minoxidil/

Take a look at the site, lots of good info here.

----------


## the_dude78

More on minoxidil from the website:

http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/medi...ine-minoxidil/

----------


## DuckingAngels

Useful stuff there, thanks for the post.

----------


## Tracy C

> Would you recommend applying minox to areas that are currently showing no real signs of balding?


 In males, Rogaine (or generic Minoxidil) is most effective in the vertex and mid-anterior areas.  If you currently do not have a problem in these areas, you should not use Minoxidil.

Many males buy Minoxidil to use on there temples and hair lines.  This is usually a waste of money and effort because males, especially caucasion males, are genetically programmed to loose their temple hair and develop an adult male hair line.  Some males can regrow some of their temple hair with medicine but most males cannot.  If your temples are completely void of hair, Minoxidil is not going to help you no matter what concentration you use.  If you have at least some vellus hair in your temples, Minoxidil might be able to help you to some degree but the odds are against you.

----------


## mpb47

> More on minoxidil from the website:
> 
> http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/medi...ine-minoxidil/


 "Minoxidil will work in the front part of the scalp and temples if these areas are just starting to thin  so it is important to apply it to the front part of your scalp and hairline if you are thinning in these areas."

I think the "just starting to thin" is the key here. When I was much younger I had a slight regrowth with just minox, It wasn't much but better than nothing. But over time I lost that hair and my hairline  started to slowly go back even though I was still using minox. Had better luck with Fin but after I stopped using it, hairline started creeping back once again.

I think Tracy is right, it's just really really hard to avoid masculine traits.

----------


## WarLord

> "Minoxidil will work in the front part of the scalp and temples if these areas are just starting to thin  so it is important to apply it to the front part of your scalp and hairline if you are thinning in these areas."
> 
> I think the "just starting to thin" is the key here. When I was much younger I had a slight regrowth with just minox, It wasn't much but better than nothing. But over time I lost that hair and my hairline  started to slowly go back even though I was still using minox. Had better luck with Fin but after I stopped using it, hairline started creeping back once again.
> 
> I think Tracy is right, it's just really really hard to avoid masculine traits.


 If you regrew hair on minoxidil, then I don't believe that you would lose it soon. I always wonder, if you guys have such an aggressive form of MPB or if you don't use it properly, every day. It just boggles my mind: You REGROW hair, and soon after you start to lose it? It doesn't make much sense to me.

I have never regrown any hair on 2% minoxidil, but it worked very reliably for 11,5 years. Then I switched to 5% minoxidil and I just try to regrow some hair in my temples with the help of dermaroller. And I have been quite successful so far. Well, so far it has been barely cosmetically effective, but when I consider that I lost that hair 15 years ago...

----------


## mpb47

> If you regrew hair on minoxidil, then I don't believe that you would lose it soon. I always wonder, if you guys have such an aggressive form of MPB or if you don't use it properly, every day. It just boggles my mind: You REGROW hair, and soon after you start to lose it? It doesn't make much sense to me.
> 
> I have never regrown any hair on 2% minoxidil, but it worked very reliably for 11,5 years. Then I switched to 5% minoxidil and I just try to regrow some hair in my temples with the help of dermaroller. And I have been quite successful so far. Well, so far it has been barely cosmetically effective, but when I consider that I lost that hair 15 years ago...


 Never said I lost it soon in fact it was just the opposite. I regrew a small amount of hair up front and it stayed around for a few years then slowly went. Over TIME as in YEARS my hair has gradually moved back. So gradually  that I don't really notice it till it adds up. Like I recently noticed the front of my forehead has become thinner and  both hairline corners are becoming more indented.

So is the minox still working up front or not? Can't really say because  my family pattern is very slow progression even without meds. Not only that but we bald noticeably faster in the back than recede in the front. 

Fast or slow, a little bit or a lot,  I think your hair will move back.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> This is usually a waste of money and effort because males, especially caucasion males, are genetically programmed to loose their temple hair and develop an adult male hair line.  Some males can regrow some of their temple hair with medicine but most males cannot.  If your temples are completely void of hair, Minoxidil is not going to help you no matter what concentration you use.  If you have at least some vellus hair in your temples, Minoxidil might be able to help you to some degree but the odds are against you.


 She is right, take a look at him for example:

----------


## WarLord

> Never said I lost it soon in fact it was just the opposite. I regrew a small amount of hair up front and it stayed around for a few years then slowly went. Over TIME as in YEARS my hair has gradually moved back. So gradually  that I don't really notice it till it adds up. Like I recently noticed the front of my forehead has become thinner and  both hairline corners are becoming more indented.
> 
> So is the minox still working up front or not? Can't really say because  my family pattern is very slow progression even without meds. Not only that but we bald noticeably faster in the back than recede in the front. 
> 
> Fast or slow, a little bit or a lot,  I think your hair will move back.


 And did you use it really regularly, every day? Remember that minoxidil doesn't excuse any interruptions of treatment. YOU DIDN'T UNDERTAKE ANYTHING, WHEN YOU STARTED TO LOSE THE REGROWN HAIR? Judging from the fact that you stopped using finasteride, I would say that you don't take your hair therapy much seriously.

If I didn't read the claptrap in the internet, it would never occur to me that the treatment should stop working. I have been on minoxidil for nearly 16 years already and it doesn't seem that it would lose its effectiveness anytime soon. In fact, I start to believe that I could use it indefinitely. 

One man called BEACH MAN, who has been using minoxidil for 24 years, summed it up on another forum: _"Those for whom Minoxidil actually works to grow mature hair don't want anyone to know that they are using it, just as they don't want anyone to know how much hair they have lost underneath the adjusted (e.g., comb-over) hairstyle designed specifically to conceal the hairloss. Thus not only do they have no need to post on a hairloss website like this; they have had no need to even consider that such sites exist, and most don't even realize that they do. It's primarily just the 34&#37; for whom Minoxidil doesn't work that search out such sites, and not all of those post; they just read and continue web surfing for answers. Therefore you're getting a negatively skewed or distorted percentage of postings regarding the use of Minoxidil and its success/failure rate on hairloss websites, and always will. The same applies to other hairloss treatments for the same reasons. It's the nature of the numbers influenced by human nature."_

We see the same with finasteride, after all. Not a long time ago, the hairloss communities spread mythologies that it works only for five years. Now we know that it is effective in 86% people for 10+ years. It's always those hopeless souls, who are whining on internet forums, creating an impression that any hairloss therapy is a lost battle. Some of them even passionately infect people's minds with poisonous crap like the famous "offset regrowth theory" in minoxidil. LOL

----------


## WarLord

> In males, Rogaine (or generic Minoxidil) is most effective in the vertex and mid-anterior areas.  If you currently do not have a problem in these areas, you should not use Minoxidil.
> 
> Many males buy Minoxidil to use on there temples and hair lines.  This is usually a waste of money and effort because males, especially caucasion males, are genetically programmed to loose their temple hair and develop an adult male hair line.  Some males can regrow some of their temple hair with medicine but most males cannot.  If your temples are completely void of hair, Minoxidil is not going to help you no matter what concentration you use.  If you have at least some vellus hair in your temples, Minoxidil might be able to help you to some degree but the odds are against you.


 Dear Tracy, I appreciate that you want to show your wisdom to the whole world, but you lack enough personal experience and your theoretical knowledge of the topic is also very limited. Your pieces of advice are incredibly silly and I would wish that nobody followed them. Thank you for understanding.

----------


## Tracy C

> ...but you lack enough personal experience and your theoretical knowledge of the topic is also very limited.


 No, I don't lack personal experience and I do have quite a bit of knowledge on this subject.  Obviously a great deal more than you.  You have no idea who you are talking to.

----------


## mpb47

> And did you use it really regularly, every day? Remember that minoxidil doesn't excuse any interruptions of treatment. YOU DIDN'T UNDERTAKE ANYTHING, WHEN YOU STARTED TO LOSE THE REGROWN HAIR? Judging from the fact that you stopped using finasteride, I would say that you don't take your hair therapy much seriously.
> 
> If I didn't read the claptrap in the internet, it would never occur to me that the treatment should stop working. I have been on minoxidil for nearly 16 years already and it doesn't seem that it would lose its effectiveness anytime soon. In fact, I start to believe that I could use it indefinitely. 
> 
> One man called BEACH MAN, who has been using minoxidil for 24 years, summed it up on another forum: [I]"Those for whom Minoxidil actually works to grow mature hair don't want anyone to know that they are using it, just as they don't want anyone to know how much hair they have lost underneath the adjusted (e.g., comb-over) hairstyle designed specifically to conceal the hairloss. Thus not only do they have no need to post on a hairloss website like t
> 
> We see the same with finasteride, after all. Not a long time ago, the hairloss communities spread mythologies that it works only for five years. Now we know that it is effective in 86% people for 10+ years. It's always those hopeless souls, who are whining on internet forums, creating an impression that any hairloss therapy is a lost battle. Some of them even passionately infect people's minds with poisonous crap like the famous "offset regrowth theory" in minoxidil. LOL


 Yes I used it every day like I should. I think you misunderstand what I was saying. Hairline recession is like a male secondary trait and it's just hard as hell to stop it. 

Minox still works good for me in the back but it's still going to need some help from Fin. And oh I had great results from FIN, better than minox. I stopped because the sides got so bad.

But recently bought more and trying to get back on it slowly.

I know who the 5 year minox guy is. Thing is there was a study saying that and he is just parroting it. I was taught to question everything , so I try to prove what the study says for myself - as long as it's safe.

As far as fin goes, everyone is different but I have alway heard 10 years as a general rule. Some go much longer some less.

----------


## Tracy C

> Hairline recession is like a male secondary trait and it's just hard as hell to stop it.


 Not _like_, it _is_ a male secondary trait.  Males and females have different hair lines when they become adults.  This is a natural and normal physical difference like facial hair, bigger hands, bigger feet, deeper voice, stronger muscles, ungodly body odor and such and so forth.  This is especially visible in caucasion males.  Of course not all males develop a male hair line, some do retain an adolescent/feminine hair line - but most males develop an adult mature male hair line.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Not _like_, it _is_ a male secondary trait.  Males and females have different hair lines when they become adults.  This is a natural and normal physical difference like facial hair, bigger hands, bigger feet, deeper voice, stronger muscles, ungodly body odor and such and so forth.  This is especially visible in caucasion males.  Of course not all males develop a male hair line, some do retain an adolescent/feminine hair line - but most males develop an adult mature male hair line.


 Yeah, he must be a woman:

----------


## Tracy C

> She is right, take a look at him for example:


 


> Yeah, he must be a woman:


 You are absolutely not paying attention.  If you are not going to pay attention and read what I right, don't respond.  You are making yourself look like a complete idiot.

Pay attention.

----------


## Tracy C

You highlander need therapy very badly.  The fool who posted this pic simply doesn't pay attention - but _you_ need serious therapy.

----------


## mpb47

> Not _like_, it _is_ a male secondary trait.  Males and females have different hair lines when they become adults.  This is a natural and normal physical difference like facial hair, bigger hands, bigger feet, deeper voice, stronger muscles, ungodly body odor and such and so forth.  This is especially visible in caucasion males.  Of course not all males develop a male hair line, some do retain an adolescent/feminine hair line - but most males develop an adult mature male hair line.


 Hey - in case you have not noticed, I agree with you - cept for smell part  :Smile:

----------


## mpb47

> Yeah, he must be a woman:


 Hormonally speaking, he might be. I have a good friend who still has as much hair as he had as he was 12. His hair is very thick and his hairline has not moved at all - it is very girl like.

But the catch is he has problem with his pituitary gland and produces very little testosterone. He has weekly injections and even with that he has to take a pill for sex.
He can't grow a beard, only fuzz, though I am completely opposite in that respect and wouldn't mind trading places shaving wise.

He also gets sick a lot. 
So yea some people are luckier than us hair wise  but you don't know what is going on behind the scenes health wise. My friend is always telling me how lucky I am to have my health.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Hormonally speaking, he might be. I have a good friend who still has as much hair as he had as he was 12. His hair is very thick and his hairline has not moved at all - it is very girl like.
> 
> But the catch is he has problem with his pituitary gland and produces very little testosterone. He has weekly injections and even with that he has to take a pill for sex.
> He can't grow a beard, only fuzz, though I am completely opposite in that respect and wouldn't mind trading places shaving wise.
> 
> He also gets sick a lot. 
> So yea some people are luckier than us hair wise  but you don't know what is going on behind the scenes health wise. My friend is always telling me how lucky I am to have my health.


 I have 2 cousins who are male and in their 30s and have zero hairloss. They dont seem to have health problems.

It's all genetics, "mature hairline" is a term to signify early recession. In other words, it is hairloss.

----------


## Tracy C

> Hey - in case you have not noticed, I agree with you - cept for smell part


 I did notice.  Anyone and everyone who bothers to get out into the real world and look around with their eyes open can't deny it.






> So yea some people are luckier than us hair wise  but you don't know what is going on behind the scenes health wise.


 It is very rare but some males do not develop a male hair line.  Some males do in fact retain an adolescent/feminine hair line.  I have said that more than a few times before.  If yeahyeahyeah were paying attention, he would have known that.  They are the anomaly - not the norm.  Media distortion is messing with everyone's idea of what is actually normal.  Women have been a victim of this media distortion of normality for decades.






> It's all genetics, "mature hairline" is a term to signify early recession. In other words, it is hairloss.


 You are still not paying attention.  The "mature hairline" refers to normal masculine recession associated with natural and normal virilization of males as they become adults.  Yes it is hair loss - but it is not MPB.

Now if you are not going to pay attention, go away and go do something else.

----------


## mpb47

> I have 2 cousins who are male and in their 30s and have zero hairloss. They dont seem to have health problems.
> 
> It's all genetics, "mature hairline" is a term to signify early recession. In other words, it is hairloss.


 Well my understanding from one of the hair docs, Dr. Proctor, is there is a subtle difference between the mature hairline and regular mpb. It is hairloss and he said that more often than not it later becomes mpb.  Go to google groups and search "mature hairline Dr. P" and you will see people talking about this same issue back in 2000-2002 era, if not before.

Yes a few men never lose their hair. Also others don't till later in life. My dad did not bald till after he turned 70.

----------


## nick9278

Hey ducking... seems your thread has gotten a bit off topic. I've seen anecdotal evidence of great responders who had no noticeable shed and those who had horrific sheds. Shedding is usually a good thing, but I wouldn't consider it a immediate determination of non-response to not shed. Just keep applying it and see what happens. I'm guessing you bought a 4 month supply anyway.

Personally, I've been using it 2 weeks and have just begun to shed, after finasteride had slowed my shed considerably. Its so bittersweet.

----------


## Lounk61

What about using minoxidil on new transplanted hairs? On the temples or other areas of the scalp? Doe it help the hair grow in thicker?

----------


## NotBelievingIt

I'm sure both Pitt and Cruise have had work done or are doing something to halt it.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Well my understanding from one of the hair docs, Dr. Proctor, is there is a subtle difference between the mature hairline and regular mpb. It is hairloss and he said that more often than not it later becomes mpb.  Go to google groups and search "mature hairline Dr. P" and you will see people talking about this same issue back in 2000-2002 era, if not before.
> 
> Yes a few men never lose their hair. Also others don't till later in life. My dad did not bald till after he turned 70.


 There you go - I rest my point.

It IS MPB.

As for this a few men retain there juvenile hairline argument - I know at least 10 men who have still got there's. It's a lot more common then Tracy likes to believe.

My uncles and cousins. Uncles are in there 50s.

When did your dad initially start to lose his hair?

----------


## Tracy C

> There you go - I rest my point.
> 
> It IS MPB.


 No it isn't you fool.  Pay attention!!!






> As for this a few men retain there juvenile hairline argument - I know at least 10 men who have still got there's. It's a lot more common then Tracy likes to believe.


 No it isn't.  If you would open your eyes you could see that.  Until you open your eyes and look for reality, you will remain a fool.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> No it isn't you fool.  Pay attention!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  If you would open your eyes you could see that.  Until you open your eyes and look for reality, you will remain a fool.


 I just told you I have seen 10+ people.

Obviously I had to use my eyes.

Yes. There are many with mature hairlines, but they are generally those who are losing hair  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Why do you always get so aggressive when someone contradicts your viewpoint?

----------


## mlao

I really can't understand why people are arguing about this. You can call it whatever you want (slow balding or a mature hairline) The bottom line is it happens. It doesn't mean that you will progress to NW6, 5, 4, 3, or whatever.
I just saw a documentary on George W. H. Bush (41) his hairline was receded when he was in the navy WWII and by the time he was president it was not much worse. 
As a matter of fact when you see an older guy with a low juvenile hairline it looks odd. Tom Cruise still looks like a teenager which is odd for a fifty year old. On the other hand Tom Hanks looks normal for his age.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I really can't understand why people are arguing about this. You can call it whatever you want (slow balding or a mature hairline) The bottom line is it happens. It doesn't mean that you will progress to NW6, 5, 4, 3, or whatever.
> I just saw a documentary on George W. H. Bush (41) his hairline was receded when he was in the navy WWII and by the time he was president it was not much worse. 
> As a matter of fact when you see an older guy with a low juvenile hairline it looks odd. Tom Cruise still looks like a teenager which is odd for a fifty year old. On the other hand Tom Hanks looks normal for his age.


 George Bush Senior hair is shit.

I wouldn't want to have hair like that...he is pretty much sporting a comb over.

Tom Cruise looks good. At his age, he can still bang younger girls, unlike bush.

----------


## mlao

> George Bush Senior hair is shit.
> 
> I wouldn't want to have hair like that...he is pretty much sporting a comb over.
> 
> Tom Cruise looks good. At his age, he can still bang younger girls, unlike bush.


 He's 88 I'm just making an extreme point and I really doubt Tom Cruise even wants to bang young girls. 
Some degree of hair loss happens to almost all men over time it doesn't mean they all progress to NW6. So unless you are prepared to go on meds or you developed a way to freeze time, it will happen to some degree.
I don't mean to be disrespectful but from the pics you've posted you have great hair. I bet if you asked 100 normal people, not obsessed narcissists, they would look at your pics and say"what hair loss" 
A relative of mine is a hairstylist for a very upscale salon (125.00/cut) 
She sees lots of guys with hair like yours and wouldn't even classify you as slightly balding. On the other hand she tells me that I can't go shorter than a certain length or mine will look terrible. Consider yourself blessed.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> He's 88 I'm just making an extreme point and I really doubt Tom Cruise even wants to bang young girls. 
> Some degree of hair loss happens to almost all men over time it doesn't mean they all progress to NW6. So unless you are prepared to go on meds or you developed a way to freeze time, it will happen to some degree.
> I don't mean to be disrespectful but from the pics you've posted you have great hair. I bet if you asked 100 normal people, not obsessed narcissists, they would look at your pics and say"what hair loss" 
> A relative of mine is a hairstylist for a very upscale salon (125.00/cut) 
> She sees lots of guys with hair like yours and wouldn't even classify you as slightly balding. On the other hand she tells me that I can't go shorter than a certain length or mine will look terrible. Consider yourself blessed.


 No but the point is, Cruise will never ever have any problems with women, because he looks ****ing good. And because he knows that he looks great, he will be confident.



Better then this.

Has your relative seen my pics?

And more importantly do these guys maintain?

I am contemplating take fin - but the idea of taking that shit is depressing in itself. Whilst you have people like cruise not having to play with their hormones, I have to potentially do it. I REALLY wish I was not in this predicament.

Truth to be told , it is a nightmare styling my hair.

----------


## mpb47

> There you go - I rest my point.
> 
> It IS MPB.
> 
> As for this a few men retain there juvenile hairline argument - I know at least 10 men who have still got there's. It's a lot more common then Tracy likes to believe.
> 
> My uncles and cousins. Uncles are in there 50s.
> 
> When did your dad initially start to lose his hair?


 It is hair-loss/extremely mild balding but not mpb. There is a subtle difference.
It will most likely become MPB sooner or later. That is how it was explained to me.

I have read about 95% of white men get the hairline change. Yes I know some too but some went on to go bald. 

Probably 69 because I was around my dad a lot at that time because he was getting sick and I was taking him to the Dr etc. It was like he went from no loss to suddenly having a small thin spot in the back right when he hit 70.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> It is hair-loss/extremely mild balding but not mpb. There is a subtle difference.
> It will most likely become MPB sooner or later. That is how it was explained to me.
> 
> I have read about 95% of white men get the hairline change. Yes I know some too but some went on to go bald. 
> 
> Probably 69 because I was around my dad a lot at that time because he was getting sick and I was taking him to the Dr etc. It was like he went from no loss to suddenly having a small thin spot in the back right when he hit 70.


 Well unlike me your dad never developed a mature hairline in his 20s,

His HL expressed itself later

----------


## mpb47

> George Bush Senior hair is shit.
> 
> I wouldn't want to have hair like that...he is pretty much sporting a comb over.
> 
> Tom Cruise looks good. At his age, he can still bang younger girls, unlike bush.


 He was just on TV a few days ago and looks pretty good hair wise (for his age).
He has that really slow balding and most of us will be lucky to have that much hair at his age.

----------


## Tracy C

> Why do you always get so aggressive when someone contradicts your viewpoint?


 If you think I am being aggressive, you do not know what aggressive is.  I am very impatient with you however.  Your inability to pay attention is very annoying and has worn my patience very thin.  I have no patience left for you.

You are limiting your sample too much and since you don't pay attention I doubt you actually know what you are looking for.  On top of all that, you are ignoring significant real world evidence.  Like many others, your view of what is normal has been tainted by media.  You look at actors and models and think that is what normal is...  It isn't.

----------


## mlao

> No but the point is, Cruise will never ever have any problems with women, because he looks ****ing good. And because he knows that he looks great, he will be confident.
> 
> 
> 
> Better then this.
> 
> Has your relative seen my pics?
> 
> And more importantly do these guys maintain?
> ...


 
I'm not about to show her pics from a hair loss forum for fear of other relatives finding out that I frequent one. They would take the piss out of me as you Brits say. 

As for the other questions, No I never asked her if people with slight recession maintain. In my case however my hairline went back about 1/2" by the time I was 28 and then just stopped It continues to thin but the hairline has stayed put (I'm 58)
I also get how frustrating it is seeing guys like Tom Cruise never growing older but that's a combination of the genetic lottery and the best cosmetic surgery money can buy.
Concerning fin it's a tough decision. I'm sure there are a bunch of Hollywood stars using it but psychology it's tough on a younger guy. I didn't start using it until I was 45 but prior to that I was already taking 4-5 shots of insulin because i'm a type 1 diabetic so daily medication was routine to me but when I started taking the insulin at 32 I felt very vulnerable which is the way I think younger guys look at meds like fin.
When I started thinning my cousin told me to cut off 12" of hair to get a style that looked better and no one said to me "Hey you cut your hair because you're balding" all they said was they liked the change. 
Your hair looks great and I honestly don't think you are anywhere near that stage and if you got a cut that was easier to style no one would think anything of it.
I hope some of this helps.

----------


## Tracy C

> In my case however my hairline went back about 1/2" by the time I was 28 and then just stopped It continues to thin but the hairline has stayed put (I'm 58).


 Without seeing your hairline, it sounds like you have a natural and normal adult male hair line - then years later MPB started.  You see, they are two different things.  Your description is a classic example to show that they are two different things.  There is not likely anything a male can do to treat or prevent the adult male hair line from developing - but a male can prevent, treat and possibly reverse MPB.






> I also get how frustrating it is seeing guys like Tom Cruise never growing older but that's a combination of the genetic lottery and the best cosmetic surgery money can buy.


 There is also the very selective process actors go through.  You can bet Tom's hair had a lot to do with why he was chosen in the first place.  Thousands of normal people wanted to be in Tom's shoes - but Tom got the spot.  Nobody sees those other thousands of men, they only see Tom.  This same scenario is repeated over and over again in the media.  The result is a skewed perception of reality for everyone else.  As I said before, women have been victims of this inaccurate perception of what is normal for decades.

----------


## WarLord

> Yes I used it every day like I should. I think you misunderstand what I was saying. Hairline recession is like a male secondary trait and it's just hard as hell to stop it. 
> 
> Minox still works good for me in the back but it's still going to need some help from Fin. And oh I had great results from FIN, better than minox. I stopped because the sides got so bad.
> 
> But recently bought more and trying to get back on it slowly.
> 
> I know who the 5 year minox guy is. Thing is there was a study saying that and he is just parroting it. I was taught to question everything , so I try to prove what the study says for myself - as long as it's safe.
> 
> As far as fin goes, everyone is different but I have alway heard 10 years as a general rule. Some go much longer some less.


 How long were you using minoxidil alone? Just wondering. In me, the stuff produced virtually no regrowth (which was not surprising, however, because regrowth on temples is very difficult), but it was very reliable. Sometimes I was using it only once every other day. But I returned to strict everyday's use, because it is much easier to keep hair than to regrow it. If I didn't read internet forums, it would never occur to me that it could stop working. LOL

I currently use 6% concentration and it is almost the maximum I can sustain. 15% minoxidil destroyed my hairline, and even on 10% minoxidil EOD my hairs were apparently overstimulated. I returned from 10% back to 5-6% in February this year, and I started to lose hair on all areas, where I had applied the 10% minoxidil. It is a frustrating experience, but I do hope that the lost hairs will regrow back.

----------


## mpb47

> How long were you using minoxidil alone? Just wondering. In me, the stuff produced virtually no regrowth (which was not surprising, however, because regrowth on temples is very difficult), but it was very reliable. Sometimes I was using it only once every other day. But I returned to strict everyday's use, because it is much easier to keep hair than to regrow it. If I didn't read internet forums, it would never occur to me that it could stop working. LOL
> 
> I currently use 6% concentration and it is almost the maximum I can sustain. 15% minoxidil destroyed my hairline, and even on 10% minoxidil EOD my hairs were apparently overstimulated. I returned from 10% back to 5-6% in February this year, and I started to lose hair on all areas, where I had applied the 10% minoxidil. It is a frustrating experience, but I do hope that the lost hairs will regrow back.


 ~6 years pre fin about 6-7 years post fin. Got the hairline regrowth in the early years. Mostly around forehead and small amount in corners. It was not much but better than nothing.Adding  Fin worked far better as I actually saw my hairline come forward. After dropping fin, hairline  slowly went back over the past 6-7 years so trying lose dose of fin to see if I can stop it.

Good luck getting the hair back. I dropped minox for 3 months for health reasons late last year. I lost a lot in the back. It looks like I will get some but not all of it back. Another reason I am giving fin another shot....

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> If you think I am being aggressive, you do not know what aggressive is.  I am very impatient with you however.  Your inability to pay attention is very annoying and has worn my patience very thin.  I have no patience left for you.
> 
> You are limiting your sample too much and since you don't pay attention I doubt you actually know what you are looking for.  On top of all that, you are ignoring significant real world evidence.  Like many others, your view of what is normal has been tainted by media.  You look at actors and models and think that is what normal is...  It isn't.


 No, I am quite popular thank you very much....

And through that I know a shit load of guys with zero hairloss. I've just mentioned a few.

Every guy that I know who has receeded, continues to bald, the *rate* that they bald is dependent on their genetics. That is why this mature hairline is just a myth, which when used incorrectly, the way you are using it does more harm then good. As a lot of guys as a result are mislead to believe that their hair will go back 1/2 an inch and stay like that for the rest of their lives.

Which isnt the case, it is *very slow* male pattern baldness; thus a one way ticket never the less. So comparing it to puberty is stupid, because not every guy will be inflicted with MPB. Wereas every guy's balls will drop at the onset of puberty.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I'm not about to show her pics from a hair loss forum for fear of other relatives finding out that I frequent one. They would take the piss out of me as you Brits say. 
> 
> As for the other questions, No I never asked her if people with slight recession maintain. In my case however my hairline went back about 1/2" by the time I was 28 and then just stopped It continues to thin but the hairline has stayed put (I'm 58)
> I also get how frustrating it is seeing guys like Tom Cruise never growing older but that's a combination of the genetic lottery and the best cosmetic surgery money can buy.
> Concerning fin it's a tough decision. I'm sure there are a bunch of Hollywood stars using it but psychology it's tough on a younger guy. I didn't start using it until I was 45 but prior to that I was already taking 4-5 shots of insulin because i'm a type 1 diabetic so daily medication was routine to me but when I started taking the insulin at 32 I felt very vulnerable which is the way I think younger guys look at meds like fin.
> When I started thinning my cousin told me to cut off 12" of hair to get a style that looked better and no one said to me "Hey you cut your hair because you're balding" all they said was they liked the change. 
> Your hair looks great and I honestly don't think you are anywhere near that stage and if you got a cut that was easier to style no one would think anything of it.
> I hope some of this helps.


 Its great to hear that your hair went back (at a similar age to me) and they stayed steady for like 15 years.

Was your recession similar to mine?

I am hoping that mine holds out for that long too without meds - chances are if it does, then I can take advantage of histogen by the time I am 30. My brother being older then me by a year still has a thick main - similar recession, so signs are looking good.

Yeah you are right, my actual hairloss is not bad, my hair is thick for example. And the hairdressers always compliment it. It is just the hairline, because it is a sharp triangular shape, I can't really style it without a quiff forming in the front (if I try to have bangs) - if pushed up, end up having a sharp fauxhawk.

Thats why it bothers me. 
I go to the best stylist here in London to get my hair cut. So, and still its a pain.

----------


## mlao

> Its great to hear that your hair went back (at a similar age to me) and they stayed steady for like 15 years.
> 
> Was your recession similar to mine?
> 
> I am hoping that mine holds out for that long too without meds - chances are if it does, then I can take advantage of histogen by the time I am 30. My brother being older then me by a year still has a thick main - similar recession, so signs are looking good.
> 
> Yeah you are right, my actual hairloss is not bad, my hair is thick for example. And the hairdressers always compliment it. It is just the hairline, because it is a sharp triangular shape, I can't really style it without a quiff forming in the front (if I try to have bangs) - if pushed up, end up having a sharp fauxhawk.
> 
> Thats why it bothers me. 
> I go to the best stylist here in London to get my hair cut. So, and still its a pain.


 My recession was exactly like yours. When I was 26 (1980) I went to a doctor in NYC at the time who was a specialist in hair loss. He did a biopsy and said that it was MPB but then told me that it would probably stay the same for 10 to 15 years and he was spot on.
I know everyone is different but maybe this will help you evaluate your situation better.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> My recession was exactly like yours.


 How did you style your hair in your younger days, and did you use any meds?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Without seeing your hairline, it sounds like you have a natural and normal adult male hair line - then years later MPB started.  You see, they are two different things.  Your description is a classic example to show that they are two different things.  There is not likely anything a male can do to treat or prevent the adult male hair line from developing - but a male can prevent, treat and possibly reverse MPB.


 No he had MPB all along, it just started then stopped for 2 decades.

----------


## mlao

> How did you style your hair in your younger days, and did you use any meds?


 I didn't use any meds until 13 years ago and before that every time I came back from getting a haircut I would change it up. sometimes long with a
body-wave then I went onto spiky and short and finally before it began to get thinner I grew it past my shoulders and wore it long in a ponytail. 
It wasn't until my cousin sat me down once and said don't freak out but I'm going to cut it short. She was right though it looked better.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I didn't use any meds until 13 years ago and before that every time I came back from getting a haircut I would change it up. sometimes long with a
> body-wave then I went onto spiky and short and finally before it began to get thinner I grew it past my shoulders and wore it long in a ponytail. 
> It wasn't until my cousin sat me down once and said don't freak out but I'm going to cut it short. She was right though it looked better.


 And the thinning happened 3 years ago?

----------


## mlao

> And the thinning happened 3 years ago?


 For the first 9 years on meds it was changing but is was imperceptibly slow.
It wasn't until 2009 that it began to bother me (age 55)

----------


## WarLord

> ~6 years pre fin about 6-7 years post fin. Got the hairline regrowth in the early years. Mostly around forehead and small amount in corners. It was not much but better than nothing.Adding  Fin worked far better as I actually saw my hairline come forward. After dropping fin, hairline  slowly went back over the past 6-7 years so trying lose dose of fin to see if I can stop it.
> 
> Good luck getting the hair back. I dropped minox for 3 months for health reasons late last year. I lost a lot in the back. It looks like I will get some but not all of it back. Another reason I am giving fin another shot....


 Just to clarify the things: You were losing your hair after 6 years on minoxidil and that was the reason, why you added finasteride? You shouldn't quit minoxidil at any cost - your hair is dependent on it and you would be bald within 6 months. Finasteride can support the effect of minoxidil, yet it can't keep the hair saved by minoxidil.

----------


## Tracy C

> No he had MPB all along, it just started then stopped for 2 decades.


 This persistent foolish denial isn't doing you any good.  It isn't hurting either but it certainly isn't doing you any good.

----------


## mpb47

No first 4 of the first 6 I was simply trying to get back my hairline. I did get some mild regrowth at first but not for too long. Then I found I was starting to thin out in the back and tried for 2 years to stop it on Minox. But after 2 years it was obvious that I had lost a lot of ground so I went on Fin. Yes it was Fin + minox and I had really good results. But after 3-4 years stopped Fin due to sides and it was minox only from that point only. Minox has worked pretty good in the back though I have lost ground recently.  Hairline has just gradually  gone back over the past ~6 years I have been off fin.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> This persistent foolish denial isn't doing you any good.  It isn't hurting either but it certainly isn't doing you any good.


 I can't be bothered to argue, when it is clearly obvious that there are many men that do not develop a mature hairline.

And if say they do later in life, it is due to MPB gene expressing itself.

----------


## WarLord

> No first 4 of the first 6 I was simply trying to get back my hairline. I did get some mild regrowth at first but not for too long. Then I found I was starting to thin out in the back and tried for 2 years to stop it on Minox. But after 2 years it was obvious that I had lost a lot of ground so I went on Fin. Yes it was Fin + minox and I had really good results. But after 3-4 years stopped Fin due to sides and it was minox only from that point only. Minox has worked pretty good in the back though I have lost ground recently.  Hairline has just gradually  gone back over the past ~6 years I have been off fin.


 It was a crucial mistake that you had used it only on hairline! You must use it on the whole area affected by MPB from the start! Furthermore, considering that you started your treatment ca. 15-16 years ago, it means that you used only the 2% minoxidil version at the beginning? I would never quit an effective treatment against hairloss, unless it would amputate my hands.

----------


## mpb47

> It was a crucial mistake that you had used it only on hairline! You must use it on the whole area affected by MPB from the start! Furthermore, considering that you started your treatment ca. 15-16 years ago, it means that you used only the 2% minoxidil version at the beginning? I would never quit an effective treatment against hairloss, unless it would amputate my hands.


 
1- When I started minox I only had the elusive mature hairline and nothing else.

2 - Back in the 90's there were several hairs web sites that said not to worry about the mature hairline because once it stops , you are home free. As in forever.  But several older guys on one of the hair boards said that it would sooner or later start up again, most likely in the back. So I did start using it in the back even though I didn't need it. But within a couple of years it my vertex started forming despite already being on minox. It was too aggressive for minox to stop by itself so I added Fin.

3) Never stopped Minox other that this past winter to see if it was contributing to health problems. It wasn't so back on it.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> 2 - *Back in the 90's there were several hairs web sites that said not to worry about the mature hairline because once it stops , you are home free. As in forever.  But several older guys on one of the hair boards said that it would sooner or later start up again, most likely in the back.* So I did start using it in the back even though I didn't need it. But within a couple of years it my vertex started forming despite already being on minox. It was too aggressive for minox to stop by itself so I added Fin.


 Wait until Tracy chimes in and tries to dispute you.

Got any pics of your mature hairline from that time?

----------


## mpb47

> Wait until Tracy chimes in and tries to dispute you.
> 
> Got any pics of your mature hairline from that time?


 I don't think she disagrees that it often starts up again.

Only really old pics I have are from vertex area as that was my primary concern based on my family history.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I don't think she disagrees that it often starts up again.
> 
> Only really old pics I have are from vertex area as that was my primary concern based on my family history.


 Yet she is too blind to see that it was MPB in the first place.

----------


## Tracy C

> Yet she is too blind to see that it was MPB in the first place.


 Sorry but you are the one who is blind.

----------


## mpb47

> Yet she is too blind to see that it was MPB in the first place.


 Well it wasn't till I hit my early 30's. When you start to get diffuse thinning/miniaturization up front is when it becomes mpb. That is what I was told by one of the hair docs at the time.

Instead of you guys keep poking at each other why not ask one of the hair docs onboard and see what they say?

----------


## Tracy C

> Instead of you guys keep poking at each other why not ask one of the hair docs onboard and see what they say?


 I have read from well respected hair doctors who's statements support the existence of the adult mature male hair line and that it is a separate thing from hereditary MPB.  I can go out and about in the real world and see with my own eyes that what they have said is true.  I can look through any high school year book and see that what these doctors are saying is true.  One would be very hard pressed to find a competent hair doctor who does not agree with the existence of the adult mature male hair line.  There is simply too much evidence to support it's existence as a completely separate trait from hereditary MPB.  Doctors may disagree on where the adult mature male hair line is - but they agree that the adult mature male hairline is a common male physical trait that exists separately from hereditary MPB.  Yeahyeahyeah is like many others in this forum who are in denial about it - and he is focusing his aggravation with the truth on me.

----------


## mpb47

> I have read from well respected hair doctors who's statements support the existence of the adult mature male hair line and that it is a separate thing from hereditary MPB.  I can go out and about in the real world and see with my own eyes that what they have said is true.  I can look through any high school year book and see that what these doctors are saying is true.  One would be very hard pressed to find a competent hair doctor who does not agree with the existence of the adult mature male hair line.  There is simply too much evidence to support it's existence as a completely separate trait from hereditary MPB.  Doctors may disagree on where the adult mature male hair line is - but they agree that the adult mature male hairline is a common male physical trait that exists separately from hereditary MPB.  Yeahyeahyeah is like many others in this forum who are in denial about it - and he is focusing his aggravation with the truth on me.


 Mine started receding about 7 months before my senior picture was taken. But I bet you could not see it in my pic because I learned how to compensate for it. 

 I am sure there is something about this in medical literature, so I was hoping  a Dr would say something. In the 90's it was all over the internet.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I have read from well respected hair doctors who's statements *support the existence of the adult mature male hair line and that it is a separate thing from hereditary MPB.  I can go out and about in the real world and see with my own eyes that what they have said is true.  I can look through any high school year book and see that what these doctors are saying is true.*  One would be very hard pressed to find a competent hair doctor who does not agree with the existence of the adult mature male hair line.  There is simply too much evidence to support it's existence as a completely separate trait from hereditary MPB.  Doctors may disagree on where the adult mature male hair line is - but they agree that the adult mature male hairline is a common male physical trait that exists separately from hereditary MPB.  Yeahyeahyeah is like many others in this forum who are in denial about it - and he is focusing his aggravation with the truth on me.


 No, the balding process has started with age. 

That is what you are seeing.

None of my male cousins have the mythical mature adult hairline, that you keep going bang on about, and they are 30.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Well it wasn't till I hit my early 30's. When you start to get diffuse thinning/miniaturization up front is when it becomes mpb. That is what I was told by one of the hair docs at the time.
> 
> Instead of you guys keep poking at each other why not ask one of the hair docs onboard and see what they say?


 Was the shape of your hairline when it became a mature adult hairline the same as mine?

A sharp V?

----------


## mpb47

> No, the balding process has started with age. 
> 
> That is what you are seeing.
> 
> None of my male cousins have the mythical mature adult hairline, that you keep going bang on about, and they are 30.


 
No it's not 100%-

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-mature-hairline.htm

----------


## mpb47

> Was the shape of your hairline when it became a mature adult hairline the same as mine?
> 
> A sharp V?


 Honestly I can't remember it was so long ago. It did get a V but that might not have been until my late 20's. That is when my grandmother noticed it and said my mom's brother, father, and grandfather had the exact shaped hairline. She accurately predicted their spot would come later...

----------


## Tracy C

> Blah blah blah nonsense.


 You are wasting everyone's time with your nonsense so drop it.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> You are wasting everyone's time with your nonsense so drop it.


 Tracy, you just like to be right.

That is what I have noticed about you.

Anyone that contradicts your viewpoints is bsing.

And the ironic thing is, you are not even a man suffering from MPB. FPB is different.

I find pretty incredible tbh.

I have presented actual examples, your best example is:

"go outside and look around" - when who's to say they aint balding, or beginning to bald. MPB is afterall very common.

----------


## Tracy C

> Tracy, you just like to be right.
> 
> That is what I have noticed about you.


 Apparently you have not noticed that I put forth extraordinary effort to make sure the things I write are as correct and truthful as possible.  Unlike you, I pay extraordinary attention to the details.  You don't pay attention at all.  Now get off your butt and start talking to - and listening to - and paying attention to the doctors and leave me alone.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Apparently you have not noticed that I put forth extraordinary effort to make sure the things I write are as correct and truthful as possible.  Unlike you, I pay extraordinary attention to the details.  You don't pay attention at all.  Now get off your butt and start talking to - and listening to - and paying attention to the doctors and leave me alone.


 For someone who pays attention to details, I find it astonishing how you can not provide photographs.  How do you know what to look for, when you don't even know what you are looking FOR?

Contacted HT doctors, only one that talks about this is Rassman.

----------


## Tracy C

> ...only one that talks about this is Rassman.


 That is not true.  Now leave me alone.

----------


## mpb47

> Tracy, you just like to be right.
> 
> That is what I have noticed about you.
> 
> Anyone that contradicts your viewpoints is bsing.
> 
> And the ironic thing is, you are not even a man suffering from MPB. FPB is different.
> 
> I find pretty incredible tbh.
> ...


 She did come on a little strong in the beginning but you keep trying to push her buttons. Why not just agree to disagree?

Oh and the balding blog dr is not the only one that talks about it. Dr. Proctor used to talk about it quite a bit as that is how I first learned about it.

I have not seen your pics but it sounds like you have very little loss. I would just monitor it with pics taken say 4 =5 times a year and then you will know if something is going on.

----------


## Tracy C

> She did come on a little strong...


 The reason I come on so strongly about this is because so many of these young guys are holding onto this false belief that it is a myth.  As a result many are taking unreasonable and unnecessary risks to try to combat this natural and normal male physical trait.  I have taken to referring to these young men as fools because that is exactly what they are.  That's a bit harsh, I know, but it is what it is.






> Oh and the balding blog dr is not the only one...


 No he isn't.  In fact one would be very hard pressed to find a reputable and competent hair doctor who doesn't know about it.

I am very well aware that Yeah3 just want's to take his aggression out on me.  I just don't want to be his punching bag anymore.  I've had enough.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> She did come on a little strong in the beginning but you keep trying to push her buttons. Why not just agree to disagree?
> 
> Oh and the balding blog dr is not the only one that talks about it. Dr. Proctor used to talk about it quite a bit as that is how I first learned about it.
> 
> I have not seen your pics but it sounds like you have very little loss. I would just monitor it with pics taken say 4 =5 times a year and then you will know if something is going on.


 Dr Proctor. Hardly credible.

His products are snakeoil. 

I am watching spain - portugal right now, and ronaldo has zero loss and is the same age.

lucky bastard.

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> Dr Proctor. Hardly credible.
> 
> His products are snakeoil. 
> 
> I am watching spain - portugal right now, *and ronaldo has zero loss and is the same age.*
> 
> lucky bastard.


 along with most other players in both treams...2 or 3 players clearly balding and maybe 2 with what some would call a mature hairline

but but.. I thought those who didn't have a mature hairline were exception to the rule?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> along with most other players in both treams...2 or 3 players clearly balding and maybe 2 with what some would call a mature hairline
> 
> but but.. I thought those who didn't have a mature hairline were exception to the rule?


 well on a good note, I made £105 from that match.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

Think cesc fabregas is starting to bald:

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

older pic of cesc

----------


## mpb47

> The reason I come on so strongly about this is because so many of these young guys are holding onto this false belief that it is a myth.  As a result many are taking unreasonable and unnecessary risks to try to combat this natural and normal male physical trait.  I have taken to referring to these young men as fools because that is exactly what they are.  That's a bit harsh, I know, but it is what it is.
> 
> 
> No he isn't.  In fact one would be very hard pressed to find a reputable and competent hair doctor who doesn't know about it.
> 
> I am very well aware that Yeah3 just want's to take his aggression out on me.  I just don't want to be his punching bag anymore.  I've had enough.


 Well just remember that they are probably scared, embarrassed and desperate- that is how I felt when I was 17. I would save the fool references for the ones that take the castration medication...

Most of these guys probably don't know or care about the nuance differences between the 2, they just want their hair back.

anyway I have seen your posts enough to know you are trying to help, but when people are desperate, they don't want to hear bad news..just human nature.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Well just remember that they are probably scared, embarrassed and desperate- that is how I felt when I was 17. I would save the fool references for the ones that take the castration medication...
> 
> Most of these guys probably don't know or care about the nuance differences between the 2, they just want their hair back.
> 
> anyway I have seen your posts enough to know you are trying to help, but when people are desperate, they don't want to hear bad news..just human nature.


 tbh a mature hairline if real will help me sleep at night - it means that i wont be going bald anytime soon.

----------


## ThinningB420

Any update on your shedding status?

I've been on minox for about a month and my shed is very noticeable. I realize that is potentially a good thing, however, my hair looks so bad right now that I might just buzz it until I hit the 4-6 month mark so it doesn't look as bad.

----------


## Jcm800

14 months on Minox foam personally now. Shed like a mofo within a month on hairline and it never recovered. Good luck. I wish I never touched the stuff.

----------


## Tracy C

> I wish I never touched the stuff.


 A male in your situation should not have.  You used the medicine off label and you should be pointing out that very important detail when you bash it... When used properly (vertex & mid-anterior for males), the medicine works for most who use it.

----------


## Jcm800

Quite right  :Wink:  and I'm bashing, letting others know the perils of hairline usage..

----------


## Tracy C

It is good that you do that - but you need to be more clear and specific about it.   :Wink:

----------


## Jcm800

> It is good that you do that - but you need to be more clear and specific about it.


 Sorry mam, but I always state in my rants that my beef is with hairline loss induced aggressively when I started applying it there? Anyway, not arguing, you are an authority around here and I generally respect your views  :Wink:

----------


## ThinningB420

> 14 months on Minox foam personally now. Shed like a mofo within a month on hairline and it never recovered. Good luck. I wish I never touched the stuff.


 
That makes me worried. I'm a diffuse thinner so my dermatologist told me to use it all over the top of my scalp, including the hairline. I'm in between NW2 and NW3. Since I started Rogaine, my hairline has gone to hell and so has the area an inch past the hairline. 

Tracy- at this point, should I stop applying it to this area, or should I continue and hope it grows back?

----------


## Jcm800

Not trying to scare anyone. I started applying it and loved it, used to to style my hairline! But after 4-6 weeks I had a very sparse hairline left to style. But as Tracy says-it's not recommended for hairline use anyway. Personally I'm carrying on, too scared to stop  :Frown:

----------


## mlao

From Dr. Robert Bernstein's website;

The original studies on Rogaine were performed on the crown, so there is a misconception that it only works in this area. Although minoxidil usually works best in the crown, it also works to a lesser degree in other areas, such as the front of the scalp, as long as there is some fine (miniaturized) hair in the area. It does not work when the area is totally bald. The greatest benefit from the medication is seen from 5 months to 2 years, with a gradual decrease in effectiveness after that. Those using minoxidil long-term will continue to lose hair, but at a somewhat slower rate.

Minoxidil increases the duration of the hair follicle growth cycle (called anagen). This improves the quality of the hair by increasing the diameter and length of fine (miniaturized) hair. It can also induce a new anagen cycle to begin. Minoxidil is a direct stimulator of follicular growth (via VEGF and prostaglandin synthetase1) and also stimulates the proliferation of dermal papilla cells2. Unlike finasteride, its effects are not related to androgens. The simultaneous use of minoxidil and finasteride, which directly inhibits the formation of DHT, may have some synergistic benefit in the treatment of hair loss, although finasteride is significantly more effective.

----------


## Tracy C

> Tracy- at this point, should I stop applying it to this area, or should I continue and hope it grows back?


 Your dermatologist can see you and examine you in person.  I cannot - and I am not a doctor.  If your dermatologist feels it can help you, you might want to follow their advice.

----------

